# almost OH WR Single



## Shack (May 24, 2010)

Hey everybody

first of all: didnt know which forum it should be in..

today at HLSP I got an OH solve with amazing F2L and LL skip, im totally it was sub 10..

BUT.. when I look up, I see the timer said 0.15.. 

as Joey said: "the most unlucky lucky solve in history"

im still trying to reconstruct the solve but havent been able to yet...

anybody tried something similar?


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 24, 2010)

Here's a thread where this goes in.


----------



## amostay2004 (May 24, 2010)

For real? Wow, that must've hurt man...


----------



## Kirjava (May 24, 2010)

*phew*


----------



## riffz (May 24, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Here's a thread where this goes in.



So true. That sucks dude! I would be SO pissed if that happened. (Cept it wouldn't because I fail hard at OH )


----------



## Shack (May 24, 2010)

@waffle=ijm thx

@amostay2004 yeah.. tried not to cry, but I couldnt...


----------



## Weston (May 24, 2010)

No offense, but I would be kind of embarrassed to have to OH single WR if I didn't also have an average close to the WR average.


----------



## Shack (May 24, 2010)

well my first 2 solves were 21 and 19 and I would probably done sub 20.. but after this happened I coulndt focuse in the last 2 solves.. so it ended up 23,0x


----------



## Neo63 (May 24, 2010)

aww that sucks man...

I had a sub-3 single on 2x2 but the timer showed 6.29 cuz the judge forgot to reset the timer and i forgot to check


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 24, 2010)

Shack said:


> well my first 2 solves were 21 and 19 and I would probably done sub 20.. but after this happened I coulndt focuse in the last 2 solves.. so it ended up 23,0x



Would it be the DNF?


----------



## Ashmnafa (May 24, 2010)

Weston said:


> No offense, but I would be kind of embarrassed to have to OH single WR if I didn't also have an average close to the WR average.



Hey hey hey, getting lucky is not a crime.


----------



## Samania (May 24, 2010)

that sucks. :O I would've done my epic double facepalm move.


----------



## TheMachanga (May 24, 2010)

What was the time?


----------



## Edward (May 24, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> Weston said:
> 
> 
> > No offense, but I would be kind of embarrassed to have to OH single WR if I didn't also have an average close to the WR average.
> ...



And V


----------



## Shack (May 24, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> Shack said:
> 
> 
> > well my first 2 solves were 21 and 19 and I would probably done sub 20.. but after this happened I coulndt focuse in the last 2 solves.. so it ended up 23,0x
> ...



yep  (and yes CN rocks!) (but its make it harder to reconstruct the solve xD)


----------



## Ashmnafa (May 24, 2010)

Edward said:


> Ashmnafa said:
> 
> 
> > Weston said:
> ...



Yes, getting crimed is not lucky.


----------



## amostay2004 (May 24, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> What was the time?



0.15


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 24, 2010)

That sucks so much. I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 24, 2010)

That sucks. I still haven't gotten an LL skip ever, so getting one in a competition that would have been a WR is just ...


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 24, 2010)

I feel extremely terrible for you.


----------



## canadiancuber (May 24, 2010)

that sucks


----------



## Zubon (May 24, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> aww that sucks man...
> 
> I had a sub-3 single on 2x2 but the timer showed 6.29 cuz the judge forgot to reset the timer and i forgot to check



I thought (at least with my stackmat) that if you don't reset the timer, it is impossible to start it again?

When the previous time is displayed on the screen, no matter how long you place your hands on the timer, the light will not turn green.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 24, 2010)

Zubon said:


> Neo63 said:
> 
> 
> > aww that sucks man...
> ...





Did you read the post?


----------



## qqwref (May 24, 2010)

Sorry D:

Is there video at all?


----------



## riffz (May 24, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> aww that sucks man...
> 
> I had a sub-3 single on 2x2 but the timer showed 6.29 cuz the judge forgot to reset the timer and i forgot to check



I hope you got another solve. The same thing happened to my girlfriend her first time competing at CUBEcentric. The judge tried to write it down as a DNF but I quoted the WCA regulations and explained to him that it's his responsibility to reset the timer. He got kind of annoyed but that's the rules.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 24, 2010)

riffz said:


> Neo63 said:
> 
> 
> > aww that sucks man...
> ...



Nope.

A4d) The competitor starts the solve by *confirming that the timer light is green*, then removing his hands from the timer, thus starting the timer.


----------



## riffz (May 24, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > Neo63 said:
> ...



Interesting. I was told that it is the judge's responsibility, as stated in A3b. I was under the impression that A4d was there to state that it is the competitor's responsibility to hold their hands on the timer long enough, and that it's their fault if they don't.

It seems like if they were intending for it to be the competitor's responsibility to reset the timer then they would have stated it earlier. (Not right before one starts their solve.)


----------



## DavidWoner (May 24, 2010)

riffz said:


> It seems like if they were intending for it to be the competitor's responsibility to reset the timer then they would have stated it earlier. (Not right before one starts their solve.)



It's not the competitor's responsibility to reset the timer, however it is their responsibility to ensure that the judge fulfilled _their_ responsibility. 

Vague and confusing I know, some things in the regs definitely need some rewording and clarification.


----------



## Zane_C (May 24, 2010)

Damn, thats gotta hurt.


----------



## riffz (May 24, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > It seems like if they were intending for it to be the competitor's responsibility to reset the timer then they would have stated it earlier. (Not right before one starts their solve.)
> ...



Wow, yea. That isn't very clear. Well now I know.


----------



## Shack (May 24, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Sorry D:
> 
> Is there video at all?



Mads Mohr actually might have it on video, but he finds out when he comes home


----------



## hr.mohr (May 24, 2010)

My camera was on a tri-pod recording some random solves whenever it was turned on. Unfortunately it was turned off during OH and no OH solves was caught on camera


----------



## MrMoney (May 24, 2010)

Frank, so sorry to hear this!

But hear this, I am betting on you getting on top 3 single within a year. I have faith in you mate


----------



## Shack (May 25, 2010)

hr.mohr said:


> My camera was on a tri-pod recording some random solves whenever it was turned on. Unfortunately it was turned off during OH and no OH solves was caught on camera


that sucks!



MrMoney said:


> Frank, so sorry to hear this!
> 
> But hear this, I am betting on you getting on top 3 single within a year. I have faith in you mate


Thx man!


----------



## Tyson (May 25, 2010)

Shack said:


> Hey everybody
> 
> first of all: didnt know which forum it should be in..
> 
> ...



Now, may I please have my watch back?


----------



## Shack (May 25, 2010)

Tyson said:


> Shack said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everybody
> ...



sure Tyson  can I then keep the phone, wallet, belt, tie, and keys?


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 25, 2010)

Ouch  That hurts do damn much...

If I was you, I would practice OH like crazy to break the WR "again"


----------



## Carrot (May 25, 2010)

Tyson said:


> Shack said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everybody
> ...



lol... at the venue the day after the competition he stole some random person's watch lol...


----------



## Shack (May 27, 2010)

found the scramble:
U' B2 U2 L2 D2 U F2 R2 U B' U2 R' U2 L U L D' L U' 

but so far I still havent been able to reconstruct the solve... im colorneutral and usually starts with an x-cross so its kinda hard : but im pretty sure I started with yellow


----------



## ThatGuy (May 27, 2010)

I managed to get a PLL skip with a flipped cross edge that I corrected before the OLL...


----------



## Shortey (May 27, 2010)

oooooookaaaaay?


----------



## sz35 (May 29, 2010)

I AM SO SORRY!!!! I can't belive something like this happend to you


----------

